# My A33



## Pumped (Oct 12, 2004)

Just posting a few pics up of my 2001 A33 Nissan Maxima,
So far its been lowered on 19's, And the Stereo's done.
Bodykit is still to come, along with Engine mods


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

nice car
nice wheels 
bling bling


----------



## alexburke21 (Aug 19, 2002)

Gotta love a maxima/ I30... beautiful car!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hell yea man. nice and clean. what are the plans for it?


----------



## Pumped (Oct 12, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> hell yea man. nice and clean. what are the plans for it?


Well ive just started a new job, My house has a Steep driveway so to get the kit and still have it garaged im thinking about Airbag suspension.. 
Manual conversion, eventually turboin, bodykit and respray  
Theres barely any aftermarket parts available for these in Australia so im thinking of a lexus kit custom fitted 







This front lip







this rear.







and these sides.
Not bad for a first car


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

If I were you I wouldnt get a kit on that car. It looks nice and clean and IMO I think you would look that look

So far I think its hott :thumbup:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Nice Max/I35. Where are u at?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

damn man, that's super clean. looks good!


----------



## NoWhere98 (Jan 6, 2005)

I like the rims!!! that's pimp lol


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Awesome looking car! :thumbup:


----------



## Pumped (Oct 12, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> Nice Max/I35. Where are u at?


New South Wales In Australia.

Thanks for the comments


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

looking good
really considering one of these for my next car


----------



## takawulf (Jan 22, 2005)

I like the rims. Dont go for the kit, its too nice for that. Does it have a leather int? what all speakersdo you have in that? 

Me: Im an MB Quart kidna guy.. nothing like those speakers for sound quality, im not a comp guru, im into real quality and correct clear sound.


----------



## Pumped (Oct 12, 2004)

takawulf said:


> I like the rims. Dont go for the kit, its too nice for that. Does it have a leather int? what all speakersdo you have in that?
> 
> Me: Im an MB Quart kidna guy.. nothing like those speakers for sound quality, im not a comp guru, im into real quality and correct clear sound.



Ive got Clarion Front speakers, clarion rears, 4 channel Alpine amp running the Speaker,s 2 Clarion 15's, Digital Designs m1 Amp running the sub. Clarion Head deck. Response 7.5inch screen 
















doesnt have leather interior, ive been keeping an eye out for a written off maxima which does... hard to find.
im thinking about getting the STR kit, if anyone knows what that looks like


----------



## huskya83 (Apr 20, 2004)

NoWhere98 said:


> I like the rims!!! that's pimp lol



I 2nd that. your car looks pimping


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Nice and totally clean. Gotta love the monitor with car phone... So luxuarious.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

makes our cars look ghetto fabulous :thumbup: 
I like the screen, how much was it?


----------



## Pumped (Oct 12, 2004)

91sentra said:


> makes our cars look ghetto fabulous :thumbup:
> I like the screen, how much was it?


$450 Australian, i use an xbox for a dvd player so i didnt need an all in one  
the gearbox has gone in the car though so its off the road for a few weeks


----------



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

get some leather interior and that thing would be hot!


----------



## Pumped (Oct 12, 2004)

Ksilvia8 said:


> get some leather interior and that thing would be hot!


Thats the plan


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

Bling Bling. your Maxima is looking good!


----------

